# Subaru SGX5000 portable generator



## NocturnalKC (May 24, 2016)

I'm completely new to engines and generators hoping to get some opinions or experiences on this model. will be powering small appliances such as lights alongside power tools such as a miter saw or benchtop planer. it's for personal use on a farm and not for an entire crew or anything so will probably never be overloaded.


----------

